# IBS and living in the dormitory



## raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys, i need your advice.

(sorry for bad english)

I am first-year at the university and i live in a dorm and in my suite are four rooms with 2-3 students in each. We have one enclosed toilet for 4 rooms (it sucks, i know). Even without IBS I was very self-consious about toilets outside of home. The thing is, even if I have a really strong urge to go, I can't do it if people are nearby. Usually it's not noisy when i poop but I'm always afraid I will make some noise so I kind of restrain myself. Also I don't want anybody hear the "splash" noises. And when I'm in a hurry, it's almost impossible for me to go.
So, I always worry that my roommates will hear me at the toilet and it makes things complicated. Usually I go at morning, while one of my roommates is at shower and another is sleeping, but if for some reason they are around I get nervous and sometimes can't go properly.

Also, often I get gas after eating or at morning and i can't let it out when my roommates are around, so I have to go in the toilet or a shower and I can't do it often without looking suspicious. One or two times I accidently farted and they pretended that nothing happend and it was really embarassing. Besides when I'm holding a fart for some time my guts starts to make noises that sounds like farting. It's really stupid problem, but I can't do anything about it. I wish I lived alone. I have pills that help a lot to decrease gas but I can't take them everyday, they are too expensive. I'm trying to eat healthy but I don't know what food exactly causes flatulence. Sometimes I eat junk food and feel great and sometimes I have something like a cereal and get severe bloating.

if you had some expirience in living at dorm, i would be grateful for your story


----------



## jimmy1000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm Jim from the UK, 29 years old. I have the same issue as you for around 6 years, it is especially embarrassing for me now because I met a new girl and you can hear absolutely everything in her flat, a pin drop even. Well in the morning I have a massive build of gas, which is very challenging to deal with in her flat.

I have a few solutions to help with gas build up.

1. If you open you but checks and your anus hole, using the help of your hand you can reduce sound of farting as there is no vibration on ass cheeks. Also if you let gas out slowly less likely to cause the vibration and noise.

2. Run the water tap or shower to cover noise, or take radio into bathroom. Go fart outside dorm.

I found out that milk did not agree with me anymore and that has reduced the amount of gas I've been getting also.

Hope it helps.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, 
I havent lived in a dorm with ibs, but I have lived in a sharehouse, and I can understand what you're talking about. The walls were very thin where i lived and it was 4 people to 1 bathroom. I couldnt go when there was anybody around, and I had to constantly hold in gas, which as you said, results in gurgling noises that sound like farts. My anxiety over these issues decreased over time and I became less self conscious. Im sure it will get easier for you too  However I still decided to get my own place just so I could fart freely and poop whenever I please  I am much happier living on my own, even though it means that I dont have anyone around for support. It was a huge strain, having to constantly worry about my stomach betraying me and never ever being able to relax. 
For me, anything containing dairy, many sugary foods, coffee and carbonated drinks bring on the flatulence. Fatty foods can be a problem too, but not so much as the foods above. Onions, and sometimes garlic, is definitely a trigger. I follow a low FODMAP diet. My advice is, even if junk food doesnt give you flatulence or bowel problems, you should consider cutting down on it because you have a better chance of healing your gut and eventually getting an improvement in your symptoms if you follow a healthy diet. You could try cutting out sugar and dairy for a week,and see if your symptoms improve--- that was what I did. 
I dont know of any supplements or foods that decrease gas production. I have tried taking simethocone(gas x) in the past and I didnt feel much better, because it simply makes passage of gas easier, rather than decreasing gas production. Apple cider vinegar, or supplements that help with digestion (hydrochloric acid, digestive enzymes) may help if your problem is lack of stomach acid production resulting in poor digestion. 
At the end of the day, the most improtant thing is changing your diet. 
Good luck


----------



## raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you guys, I'm glad I'm not the only person who feels that way. I used to think I'm the only one with such issues before I found this forum.
And yes, I dont eat junk food at all now, and I'm trying to survive through exams without coffee. Also I find out that fresh green tee helps my stomach to calm down and now I'm drinking it after every meal.


----------

